# ipod Nano instalation !



## 100%Canadian (Feb 21, 2005)

I need help on that...
Have a 2002 1.8T Jetta, baught the new Nano Ipod ( love it ) 
Thing is, the tech guy from Best Buy tells me that the only way to plud it is to buy the 300 $ I have the original Monsoon sound system...
heard abouth a way with the cd changer ( that i don't have ) but the wire should from it should be there ??








Thanks


----------



## 18tdubbin (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ipod Nano instalation ! (100%Canadian)*

you can get an fm transmitter and thats all you need, i can get them for 10 bucks... i can get one and have it shipped for like 20...


----------



## Red Pocket Rocket (Oct 17, 2002)

http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Red Pocket Rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red Pocket Rocket* »_http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html

YUP


----------



## 100%Canadian (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: ipod Nano instalation ! (18tdubbin)*

I heard taht in the big city's ( Ottawa ) you can lose as much as 50 % of quality sound...


----------



## 100%Canadian (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: ipod Nano instalation ! (100%Canadian)*

Willl the * Blitzsafe* fit on the new nano ?


----------



## jstn4102 (May 29, 2004)

it should, all the ipods use the same dock connector...


----------



## Gorgeous (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: ipod Nano instalation ! (18tdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18tdubbin* »_you can get an fm transmitter and thats all you need, i can get them for 10 bucks... i can get one and have it shipped for like 20...

Screw the FM transmitter. Those suck ass. Go with something like that link showed. I got the iPod IceLink. Same kinda deal. plugs into the CD changer spot. I run my iPod from the glovebox.


----------



## 100%Canadian (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (jstn4102)*

Ont th einstruction of the * Blitzsafe * what to they mean about:
2002 will MUST have Double-Din one peace Cassette and cd Audio ( sorry my english comprehension is not perfect ...


----------



## Hansel (May 7, 2003)

*Re: ipod Nano instalation ! (100%Canadian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *100%Canadian* »_Willl the * Blitzsafe* fit on the new nano ?

What the blitzsafe does is it turns your changer port (either in the trunk or behind the monsoon) into an RCA port, I would assume the nano runs the same interface for a dock, charger, comp hookup as all the other ipods but someone may chime in and help you a lil more. Also, Enfig is great and the FM transmitter is not that great of sound quality, so if you email or IM Enfig, hell answer all your questions im sure.


----------



## Red Pocket Rocket (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: ipod Nano instalation ! (100%Canadian)*

same port
so yes.


----------



## 100%Canadian (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: ipod Nano instalation ! (Red Pocket Rocket)*

THANKS !!!
Just placed a order for the Blitzsafe !!
Can't thank you enough guy's


----------



## Hansel (May 7, 2003)

*Re: ipod Nano instalation ! (100%Canadian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *100%Canadian* »_THANKS !!!
Just placed a order for the Blitzsafe !!
Can't thank you enough guy's










No sweat, I just ordered with them this morning as well. Hope it works out well for ya and if you plan on going behind the stereo ordered the radio removal keys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 100%Canadian (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: ipod Nano instalation ! (vdubsteez)*

Ask your dealer...if you know them a little bit they will loan you one ...
Does anybody know how to get behind yhe radio from the back to get the wire to arm rest..???


----------



## Red Pocket Rocket (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: ipod Nano instalation ! (100%Canadian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *100%Canadian* »_Ask your dealer...if you know them a little bit they will loan you one ...
Does anybody know how to get behind yhe radio from the back to get the wire to arm rest..???









the cable provided on the enfig is not long enough for that.








its enough so the passenger can pick out songs with the ipods and stuff.
believe me its a good thing, you dont want your cable to get stuck on the chair rails like my tape deck thing










_Modified by Red Pocket Rocket at 1:53 PM 9-26-2005_


----------



## Turtle20vT (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Red PockeRockett )*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red Pocket Rocket* »_http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html

Red Pocket Rocket is an Ipod whore do what he says


----------



## Red Pocket Rocket (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (Black-mk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black-mk4* »_
Red Pocket Rocket is an Ipod whore do what he says
















:blush:


----------



## Turtle20vT (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Red Pocket Rocket)*

where is the red ipod pic?


----------



## 2002_Turbo (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Red Pocket Rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red Pocket Rocket* »_:blush:

at the same take makes a devilish noise "ehehehhehhe"







?


----------



## Red Pocket Rocket (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (2002_Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002_Turbo* »_
at the same take makes a devilish noise "ehehehhehhe"







?

...lol?


----------



## Derrick N (May 16, 2003)

*Re: (Red Pocket Rocket)*

I found this thread and it looked cool so I ordered it for my car:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2197472
I think this is the product you are referring to. 
By the way, you don't need to take out your radio to install this if your car is pre-wired for a CD changer. 


_Modified by Derrick N at 7:23 PM 9-26-2005_


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

FM transmitters suck. I sold my iTrip to some sap on eBay. Definitely spend the extra 10 or 20 bucks and get some sort of cable that attaches to the CD changer port.


----------



## jetta1.8tbee (Aug 29, 2005)

how much you paid for your nano?
my friend got it for free 2 weeks ago.
dang


----------



## Red Pocket Rocket (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (jetta1.8tbee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta1.8tbee* »_how much you paid for your nano?
my friend got it for *free *2 weeks ago.
dang

how?!


----------



## Red Pocket Rocket (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (Derrick N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Derrick N* »_I found this thread and it looked cool so I ordered it for my car:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2197472
I think this is the product you are referring to. 
*By the way, you don't need to take out your radio to install this if your car is pre-wired for a CD changer. *

_Modified by Derrick N at 7:23 PM 9-26-2005_

so you cant see what youre playing? thats silly.
*for the enfig application you do cause it goes to the CD changer port behind the head unit. not in the trunk*


----------



## jetta1.8tbee (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (Red Pocket Rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red Pocket Rocket* »_how?!

*CHECK OUT MY SIGNATURE* 
HOPE U GET YOURS SOON


----------



## jetta1.8tbee (Aug 29, 2005)

if you have a choice, do not get those FM transmittion thing, those are junk, very bad quality


----------



## Red Pocket Rocket (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (jetta1.8tbee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta1.8tbee* »_
*CHECK OUT MY SIGNATURE* 
HOPE U GET YOURS SOON


----------



## jetta1.8tbee (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (Red Pocket Rocket)*


----------



## mperez11 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: ipod Nano instalation ! (100%Canadian)*

This is all you need http://usaspec.com/


----------



## 100%Canadian (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Derrick N)*

If i have the Monsoon but not the 6 CD player in my trunk ( only the bracket 0 should i asume that the wire will be there ??


----------



## Red Pocket Rocket (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (100%Canadian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *100%Canadian* »_If i have the Monsoon but not the 6 CD player in my trunk ( only the bracket 0 should i asume that the wire will be there ??

yes, all mk4's are prewired for the cd changer.
youll only need that if youre going with the
















application
the blitzafe application it goes *behind the headunit *where the wire of the CD changer whires plug into.








^inztruxionz:
disconnect blue clip from head unit
clip in blitzsafe clip
tuck little box under headunit
rune white wire (shown red here) out the bottom so you can hook it to your ipod
then push the CD button till it says TR 99
pick a song on your ipod and press play on ipod. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Red Pocket Rocket at 3:15 PM 9-26-2005_


----------



## 100%Canadian (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Red Pocket Rocket)*


----------



## Derrick N (May 16, 2003)

*Re: (Red Pocket Rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red Pocket Rocket* »_
so you cant see what youre playing? thats silly.
*for the enfig application you do cause it goes to the CD changer port behind the head unit. not in the trunk*

What's the difference where it plugs in? They are both to the same port in the head unit, except I am using the pre-wiring VW did for you so I don't have to pull the head unit. Plus it is more convenient for me in the hatch area, it doesn't take up what little room I have in the glove box. The port is the same though regardless if you plug it right into the head unit or in the back. The interface will act the same.


----------



## Red Pocket Rocket (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (Derrick N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Derrick N* »_
What's the difference where it plugs in? They are both to the same port in the head unit, except I am using the pre-wiring VW did for you so I don't have to pull the head unit. Plus it is more convenient for me in the hatch area, it doesn't take up what little room I have in the glove box. The port is the same though regardless if you plug it right into the head unit or in the back. The interface will act the same. 

but doesnt the ipod get mounted in the back for your application?
how do you know what you want to play?
does it display it on the HU screen?


----------



## Derrick N (May 16, 2003)

*Re: (Red Pocket Rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red Pocket Rocket* »_
but doesnt the ipod get mounted in the back for your application?
how do you know what you want to play?
does it display it on the HU screen?

You can mount it were ever you like. You can mount it in the back, front, glovebox, where ever. I just prefer it in the back and out of the way.


----------



## Red Pocket Rocket (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (Derrick N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Derrick N* »_
You can mount it were ever you like. You can mount it in the back, front, glovebox, where ever. I just prefer it in the back and out of the way. 

but how do you know what you want to play and whats currently playing?


----------



## Derrick N (May 16, 2003)

*Re: (Red Pocket Rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red Pocket Rocket* »_
but how do you know what you want to play and whats currently playing?

I just recognise songs I have download onto my Ipod! But the screen on the head unit does not display the song title if that is what you are referring to. Think of it as playing a CD, it doesn't show CD title either. Plus, I don't need to know the name, I only load songs onto my Ipod that I like so I just let it play. 
I guess if you wanted, you could store up to 5 play lists. It treats each play list as a CD in the CD changer. 
I prefer this to having to use the Ipod to control the songs playing. I like that it looks and feels OEM.


----------



## Red Pocket Rocket (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (Derrick N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Derrick N* »_
I just recognise songs I have download onto my Ipod! But the screen on the head unit does not display the song title if that is what you are referring to. Think of it as playing a CD, it doesn't show CD title either. Plus, I don't need to know the name, I only load songs onto my Ipod that I like so I just let it play. 
I guess if you wanted, you could store up to 5 play lists. It treats each play list as a CD in the CD changer. 
I prefer this to having to use the Ipod to control the songs playing. I like that it looks and feels OEM. 

oh, i thought the box would let it display what songs you wanted to play. i know what songs i have on my ipod but lets say i wanted to listen to a particular song, theres no way of finding it?


----------



## Derrick N (May 16, 2003)

*Re: (Red Pocket Rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red Pocket Rocket* »_
oh, i thought the box would let it display what songs you wanted to play. i know what songs i have on my ipod but lets say i wanted to listen to a particular song, theres no way of finding it?

Sure there is, the next and previous buttons!







You basically have to treat it as a CD changer because that is how the head unit sees it. You can have 6 play lists (CDs as the head unit see it) with as many songs you would like. So you can organize you songs by play list but that is about it. I have to say, this is one of the best, most worthwhile, mods I have done. I love the fact that I can listen to CD's, the radio, tapes (I don't have any, but the option is there), and my Ipod all from the head unit without having to fumble around with anything to do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Red Pocket Rocket (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (Derrick N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Derrick N* »_
Sure there is, the next and previous buttons!







You basically have to treat it as a CD changer because that is how the head unit sees it. You can have 6 play lists (CDs as the head unit see it) with as many songs you would like. So you can organize you songs by play list but that is about it. I have to say, this is one of the best, most worthwhile, mods I have done. I love the fact that I can listen to CD's, the radio, tapes (I don't have any, but the option is there), and my Ipod all from the head unit without having to fumble around with anything to do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

booo that defeats the purpose of having 5k songs! lol


----------



## passatchick (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: (Derrick N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Derrick N* »_
You can mount it were ever you like. You can mount it in the back, front, glovebox, where ever. I just prefer it in the back and out of the way. 

By mounting it in the back do you have to worry about temperature changes? Here in NY it can get pretty cold during the winter months and pretty hot during the summer months. I wonder if that affects the ipod. If it's mounted inside the car its kind of insulated from the weather at least while you're driving the car.


----------



## Derrick N (May 16, 2003)

*Re: (passatchick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatchick* »_
By mounting it in the back do you have to worry about temperature changes? Here in NY it can get pretty cold during the winter months and pretty hot during the summer months. I wonder if that affects the ipod. If it's mounted inside the car its kind of insulated from the weather at least while you're driving the car.


Well, in LA I don't have to worry about cold weather. It never drops below 50 degrees here. Even that would be in the middle of the coldest night. As far as heat goes, my Ipod has been there through a few triple digit days already with no problems. As far as I can tell, there are no issues so far. Remember, this is where the factory amp and CD changer are located so it is meant to have audio equipment there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97Msedan (Mar 9, 2005)

Does the blitz cable allow you to use the stereo controls or do you have to control it with the ipod itself?


----------



## Red Pocket Rocket (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (97Msedan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97Msedan* »_Does the blitz cable allow you to use the stereo controls or do you have to control it with the ipod itself? 

ipod for track selection, volume is controled by the head unit.


----------



## Derrick N (May 16, 2003)

*Re: (Red Pocket Rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red Pocket Rocket* »_
ipod for track selection, volume is controled by the head unit.

This is why I like the USA_Spec better. Everything is controlled by the head unit. Looks and feels OEM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## inneedofafastcar (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Derrick N)*

Didnt Pioneer come out with a TV DVD NAV all in one thing that you could see the ipod on your screen and basicly was the same as having it next to you on a screen


----------



## Red Pocket Rocket (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (inneedofafastcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inneedofafastcar* »_Didnt Pioneer come out with a TV DVD NAV all in one thing that you could see the ipod on your screen and basicly was the same as having it next to you on a screen























thats nowhere near the same price range lol


----------

